# Just got 3 "whisker shrimp"



## kngiraffe (Jun 20, 2011)

(apparently the only difference between whisker and ghost is their whiskers/antenna's) 

Anways, I got 3 whisker shrimp today to put into my 5 gallon tank with Gibbs who I just got yesterday. 

But now, that I read about someone's shrimp nibbling on their Betta's tail when it was sleeping, worries me. So, I'm not sure if I wanna keep them or take them back tomorrow. 

Gibbs hasn't flared at them or gotten aggressive. He has looked at them and has checked them out but he has continued to swim around and go about his tank.

I have attached videos of the shrimp, just to make sure they won't hurt Gibb's and there also is a video if you go to http://weownedthattown.tumblr.com/post/43943425290/gibbs-checking-out-ziva-tony-and-mcgee and you can watch him check them out.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well technically fish don't sleep, and I would be more worried about the shrimp then the betta.


----------



## kngiraffe (Jun 20, 2011)

MattsBettas said:


> Well technically fish don't sleep, and I would be more worried about the shrimp then the betta.


no, betta's sleep/rest and i've read that as long as they're bigger shrimp, the betta won't think it's a snack.


----------



## kngiraffe (Jun 20, 2011)

but i also read that certain shrimp have pinchers


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't know much about whisker shrimp. But I know that with ghost shrimp if they don't have the red joints then they are te aggressive kinds that you want to avoid. I honestly haven't even heard of whisker shrimp before, where did you purchase them? I kind of think that these might just be te ghost shrimp that you are supposed to avoid.


----------



## kngiraffe (Jun 20, 2011)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/3bb7028bbd6d761f25fb6c542949fc7f/tumblr_mirc5tGOhh1s6t8pfo1_500.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/5a05bf97683d4e9d5e60f46b6283256a/tumblr_mirc5tGOhh1s6t8pfo2_500.jpg

those are the little buggers that I got.


----------



## kngiraffe (Jun 20, 2011)

aemaki09 said:


> I don't know much about whisker shrimp. But I know that with ghost shrimp if they don't have the red joints then they are te aggressive kinds that you want to avoid. I honestly haven't even heard of whisker shrimp before, where did you purchase them? I kind of think that these might just be te ghost shrimp that you are supposed to avoid.


http://25.media.tumblr.com/5a05bf97683d4e9d5e60f46b6283256a/tumblr_mirc5tGOhh1s6t8pfo2_500.jpg

http://24.media.tumblr.com/3bb7028bbd6d761f25fb6c542949fc7f/tumblr_mirc5tGOhh1s6t8pfo1_500.jpg

those are the little buggers that i got


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

not sure if whisker shrimps are aggressive.

my amanos are growing 1 1/2" and very peaceful shrimps, almost look like a ghost shrimp and a whisker shrimp. they molt twice a week, at least I can count because they also clean up and eat their shell


----------



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

A quick google search on these guys says they get bigger, 1.5"- 2" and will kill and eat any fish, shrimp or snail they can. They are a predator species, I wouldn't keep them with a betta.


----------



## kngiraffe (Jun 20, 2011)

GailC said:


> A quick google search on these guys says they get bigger, 1.5"- 2" and will kill and eat any fish, shrimp or snail they can. They are a predator species, I wouldn't keep them with a betta.


oh.. well, then, i guess i will be taking them back tomorrow. shouldn't have even gotten them esp since the guy told me he's not normally in aquatics -_-


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Amanos are great, the best algae eating shrimp period. And fish do not sleep, they rest tho.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I like Amano shrimp and Red Cherry Shrimp. They both eat algae and my bettas are fine with them and the RCS babies.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kiara1125 said:


> I like Amano shrimp and Red Cherry Shrimp. They both eat algae and my bettas are fine with them and the RCS babies.


Amano are a good choice, but I wouldn't risk RCS with a betta until you put a cheaper shrimp in there like a ghost to see how he reacts. Even then, with as bright as an RCS is, they basically are a bulls eye for a betta and would likely end up as a meal for them. 

I wouldn't try any brightly colored shrimp unless you are prepared to lose a few and are heavily planted so they can hide if need be


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, my shrimplets hang around my bettas, so ... I guess it depends on the fish.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> Amano are a good choice, but I wouldn't risk RCS with a betta until you put a cheaper shrimp in there like a ghost to see how he reacts. Even then, with as bright as an RCS is, they basically are a bulls eye for a betta and would likely end up as a meal for them.
> 
> I wouldn't try any brightly colored shrimp unless you are prepared to lose a few and are heavily planted so they can hide if need be


+1

actually, i saw my amano cleaning the algae off Yo the Golden Mystery Snail's shell, kind of cute...


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kiara1125 said:


> Well, my shrimplets hang around my bettas, so ... I guess it depends on the fish.


 
Oh yeah, it definitely depends on the fish, I was trying to make that point in my first point.
But in my situation, I trust all my fish with ghosties, they will try to attack them the first few days, but have only ever killed a few. But, as soon as I tried an RCS with any of them, well, the RCS became a meal within a day.

It's something you have to keep a close eye on, and you really have to know the tempermant of your betta if you dont want to waste $5 (if store bought) on a shrimp.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, my shrimp all came from my boyfriend's stock. They're $5 each here too, yet they want $0.25 per shrimp if you sell them. Yeah, no. Still, my bettas killed ghost shrimp, but not RCS. The RCS seem to have a way with the bettas. Feeding time, they hide, but every other time they're fine. They even swim through the water past the bettas. I've never seen Amano shrimp around here. I heard a possibility once, but they were the same price as the RCS.


----------



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

Between my two bettas, one will kill the RCS if he can while the other could care less about them. My lps sells the cherries for .99 so its no big deal if a few get chomped plus they breed pretty well in the community tank.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

GailC said:


> Between my two bettas, one will kill the RCS if he can while the other could care less about them. My lps sells the cherries for .99 so its no big deal if a few get chomped plus they breed pretty well in the community tank.


Wow $0.99 each is a great price.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

.99? LUCKY! Lol
The only way I can enjoy paying .99 a piece is if I buy online, which doesn't end up truly being .99 a piece when shipping is factored in. 
My LFS said that he was able to sell them for .50 a piece if you bought 25+ though


----------



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

They are over run with the little buggers. What ever they are doing in that tank, the shrimp love it and breed like mad. 
I used to have a 10 gallon set up just for the RCS, in 3 months I went for 10 to a few hundred.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

The lfs here sells them 3 for 10 when they have them.

I have a thriving colony. Gotta been in the 100+ range.


----------

